# Need some Tarpon Help



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

My brother and I went fishing in the Tampa Bay area today.  We were targeting reds/snook/trout and it was slow mostly from the weather, so we motored over to a "secret" tarpon spot.  We were surrounded by rolling tarpon.  Little ones 15 to 30lbs that rolled 20 ft next to the boat, to bigguns which is anybody's guess.  Not a single hook up.

8ft rods, 30lb braid, 80lb fluorocarbon leader Mirrodine XL greenback pattern, my brother was throwing a Catch 5.  I switched to some jigs, a Zoom Horny toad, DOA shrimp.  Nothing. Had Procure Menhaden on the plugs and were catching catfish in 14 to 18ft deep water hitting the suspending plugs??  Weird??

So, these tarpon seeing the leader?  I almost chunked up a sailcat just to see what would happen.  Ever happen to you?


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

If there are a lot of catfish in the area cut up a smaller sail cat behind the dorsal fin and throw the tail half out on a 7/0 circle hook w/ 60lb floro leader with no weights or anything on it and just let it sit (in some kind of current even if it is not strong). Tarpon in my area would be all over that!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Your leader is way to big!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Your leader is way to big!


This. 80lb leader is HUGE even with fluoro they'll see it.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

80lb leader , maybe for live bait or chunks , but for those little catch 5 and mirrodines thats huge. ( My opinion )


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

point me in the direction of the "secret spot" and Ill go over there and see if I can figure out the problem ;D


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't fish over in your area but here's some tips that will help you get bit...

First things first...tarpon don't like boat motors at all ( I mean they really, really don't like boat motors). They'll put up with you idling over towards them but you'll need to electric or pole in the last 100 yards. If other boaters are running into or through your "secret spot" you're done, go do something else. If motors are running close to the fish they might (maybe..) get back on track after it's been quiet for about 30 minutes...maybe not. Did I mention that tarpon don't like boat motors? At any rate if they don't get up and just leave don't expect them to bite if they're bothered....

Now for the specifics.... Rolling tarpon aren't feeding tarpon. You'll see them at the surface but where they live is right on the bottom when you've found them hanging out in one area and not going anywhere. They're also the laziest animals that swim. They'll eat if food is right in front of them but they don't want to chase anything down so medium to slow retrieves are the only ticket (all bets are off if a school of mullet or other bait fish swims into where they're holding - but that's something you'll notice...).

Yes, their mouths are hard as bone and the lips are like 40grit sandpaper but you'll be surprised how many you can bring to the boat on fairly light leaders. We only use 30lb fluoro for fish in the 20 to 30lb range and 40lb for fish up to 40lbs (and have gotten more than a few up to 80lbs to the boat on a relatively light 40lb leader. For heavier rods, larger lures, and big fish we use 50 to 60lb leaders (but keep them short - no longer than three feet). When we switch to bait then it's time for 80lb leaders...

Here's your main leader problem...too light and the fish just shreds your leader. If you go too heavy the lure doesn't work properly and you just won't get bit.... Of course if anyone's running their motor near the fish nothing will help.

In action I tell my anglers to cast well past any fish they're tossing at, allow it to sink down near the bottom and work it so that it crosses right in front of the fish... that's all there is to it.... except everything that happens after you get bit - but that's another story entirely.

Aren't tarpon fun?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks guys! I've hooked in to a couple tarpon, never landed one!! I'll drop leader size down dramatically. I had 80 on there kind of mimicking Addictive Fishing Blair Wiggins episode out of Homossasa. Capt Bob, we did have one boat burn through our area rather fast. 

What's everyone's go to lure for tarpon? I'm not adverse to bait, there just wasn't any to be found in the area.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Root beer doa terror eyez ;D


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree with the above advise, so I won't repeat it.
Addictive fishing is a 30 min commercial for Dick's. Take everything on there with a huge grain of salt. For better advise and entertainment value, hit up a couple local tackle shops.


----------

